# LoLife4Life Builds



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Not new to the game but new to the block getting back to building after a 10 year vacation first build is gona be a 66 Rivi as soon as I take pics will post still sanding away un wanted crap :biggrin: 

oh yeah theres some bad ass rides up in this BIOTCH! i know ya seen me arround here and there soak'n up game


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:uh: No posting threads without pics! :uh:


----------



## badgas (Apr 19, 2009)

Welcome back, post them pics.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thinking of not puting a rear bumper make it all body with the original tailights recessed in the body not sure of a color yet but its gona be outa can since i dont have a airbrush yet


























let me kno what ya think thanks for looking


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Jan 14 2011, 10:43 PM~19602523
> *thinking of not puting a rear bumper make it all body with the original tailights recessed in the body not sure of a color yet but its gona be outa can since i dont have a airbrush yet
> 
> 
> ...


These look really good with the molded front and rear pans.... Not tryin to jack your thread....Ill finish this one day when I can get my hands on an interior tub


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Jan 15 2011, 01:43 AM~19602523
> *thinking of not puting a rear bumper make it all body with the original tailights recessed in the body not sure of a color yet but its gona be outa can since i dont have a airbrush yet
> 
> 
> ...


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...e=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

like the ass on that rivi Darkside thats sumtin watim thinking except on the front ima keep the original might even photoetch the grill

thanks tonio for the page but dont care for ebay


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

not sure if any one knows about this company so heres a site for great machined parts custom rims and stuff even the potoetched spokes every ones always looking for ENJOY
http://www.mas-parts.com/welcome.html


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Jan 15 2011, 06:53 PM~19606846
> *not sure if any one knows about this company so heres a site for great machined parts custom rims and stuff even the potoetched spokes every ones always looking for ENJOY
> http://www.mas-parts.com/welcome.html
> *


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

heres another for those of you who like to try new things how to phot etch at ur house maybe some one can master these and make the wire we all need for those bad ass masterpiece wheels or the one truscale make good luck
http://www.starshipmodeler.com/tech/fh_pe.htm


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

molded in the rear ready for primer


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thinking about blowing out the brains but not sure 

THANKS FOR LOOKING


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 19 2011, 12:03 AM~19906655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good! Keep us posted.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:0 damn thats lookin cool man! 

keep at it, ya got me interested in this one


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks guys i was thinking of molding in some skirts that completely cover the rear wheel i seen some one do it to a monte cant remember who... what u think :thumbsup: :thumbsdown:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

id do like a half skirt like a 75-76 caprice or sumthin, gettin that curve and all that shit will be a ton of work on it.

but your build man..shits goin badass already!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 19 2011, 12:08 AM~19906693
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HELL YEAH LOOKIN GOOD.. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Feb 18 2011, 10:27 PM~19906843
> *HELL YEAH LOOKIN GOOD.. :thumbsup:
> *


 x2 buddy lookin real smooth..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea thats lookin killer bro!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Feb 18 2011, 09:25 PM~19906836
> *id do like a half skirt like a 75-76 caprice or sumthin, gettin that curve and all that shit will be a ton of work on it.
> 
> but your build man..shits goin badass already!
> *


ur right about the curve didnt think about it but yeah a half skirt then ima get some plastic and get to work!! be back soon :naughty:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks guys hopefully tomorrow is hotter so i can primer thinking of going with peanut butter guts


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 18 2011, 11:01 PM~19907151
> *thanks guys hopefully tomorrow is hotter so i can primer thinking of going with peanut butter guts
> *


 YOU ALMOST CAN NEVER GO WRONG WITH THAT COLOR INSIDES..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

it was alittle warmer so i got some primer on it ot get a finer sand paper and work out some kinks and ready for paint


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

got paint on the guts gona have purple and pink accents its a LIFESTYLE CC inspired interior


----------



## TINGOS (Dec 30, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 2 2011, 09:11 PM~20001430
> *got paint on the guts gona have purple and pink accents its a LIFESTYLE CC inspired interior
> 
> 
> ...


 THIS INTERIOR LOOKS FAMILIAR. :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TINGOS_@Mar 3 2011, 07:14 AM~20005479
> *THIS INTERIOR LOOKS FAMILIAR. :biggrin:
> *



ITS NOT A REPLICA INTERIOR ITS TO THE RIVI IVE BEEN POSTING I JUST LIKE THE WAY LIFESTYLE DOES THE LEATHER INTERIOR SO I THOUGHT I WOULD DO IT

MY NEXT 2 MODELS WILL BE LIFESTYLE CC REPLICAS AS SOON AS I FINISH THIS I'LL POST PICS OF THE OTHERS AS THEY COME ALONG


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 20 2011, 05:23 PM~19917527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I like that molded in bumper :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 18 2011, 11:03 PM~19906655
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I've got tha same kit, I am loving that molded rear bumper on it! Not too crazy about the molded front bumper on the other kit, but the rear bumpers look killer! Hope you don't mind be doing the same on mine!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Feb 20 2011, 04:23 PM~19917527
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I love seeing the lay... elegant shit..


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks brothas!!

@ 65rivi not a bit hell if i couldn't do it that way it wasnt happening cuz i aint no good at body mods that was my first im hoping to get paint on her sexy ass today will see


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> ooohhh i like that !!! cotton candy pink with panels...........oh yes


----------



## brantstevens (Jan 28, 2010)

That rivi looks sick bro! Keep up the work!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> > ooohhh i like that !!! cotton candy pink with panels...........oh yes
> 
> 
> Thanks I was Gona hit u up for some pointers but my Internet acting a fool I'm on my iPhone I'll hit u up as soon as I can


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

COMING SOON


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 3 2011, 07:11 PM~20009928
> *
> 
> COMING SOON
> ...




this is gonig to look sssssssiiiiiiiiccccccccckkkkkkkkkkkk lorenzo


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks bro I'm waiting on the snot to do the front end swap for the oval head lights !! My first major conversion I'ma need all thehelp I can get!!

And this is Gona be an ongoing thing I'm not gonna rush it I'ma build other stuff in between


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

my bad i meant DONOR lol


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 3 2011, 08:11 PM~20009928
> *
> 
> COMING SOON
> ...



THIS RIDE IS GOING TO BE BADDDDDDDDDDDD BRO.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks war brotha!! i hope it comes out as good as i want it


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Gonna finish the rivi and try to inish this for NNL 



























:x: :x: 


sorry for the shitty pics


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 27 2011, 06:00 PM~20195164
> *Gonna finish the rivi and try to inish this for NNL
> 
> 
> ...


nice old school feel right there?! plans for paint yet?!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks bro yeah sumtin old school like BADSEED style ima hit him up for some tips


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

got the doors opened!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 28 2011, 04:37 PM~20203806
> *got the doors opened!!
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job Lorenzo :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 28 2011, 06:37 PM~20203806
> *got the doors opened!!
> 
> 
> ...


good work on the doors .


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks brothas!! especially for the how to :biggrin: ive been working on this since i had to strip the paint off the rivi..tried to lay my second color and they had a reaction same brand and paint dont know what happen :twak: :buttkick:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Man, I forgot I had this one, almost looks like yours


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Mar 28 2011, 05:02 PM~20204015
> *Man, I forgot I had this one, almost looks like yours
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats nice!! i see that other one in the background playing peekaboo!! :roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

got the donor for the monte replica thanks ELRAFA!! :biggrin:


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Mar 27 2011, 06:00 PM~20195164
> *Gonna finish the rivi and try to inish this for NNL
> 
> 
> ...


I like those side windows.


----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Damn!!! homie :0 you doing some nice work keep it up!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks brothas! i aint no michael angelo but its getting there :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

next in line for the chop shop


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

keep ur :wow: on this


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

still thinking about what rout ima take on this one....


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

better pic :biggrin:


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 2 2011, 02:38 PM~20243562
> *still thinking about what rout ima take on this one....
> 
> 
> ...


PAINT IT BLACK, SLAMMED ON SOME SPOKES.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I was thinking that too! I might just do that


----------



## warsr67 (Jan 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 2 2011, 04:28 PM~20243523
> *next in line for the chop shop
> 
> 
> ...


going to keep my eyes on these rides :wow: :wow:


----------



## richphotos (Mar 9, 2011)

Every time I see a glasshouse I want one more and more, I think that will be my next project, or a mini truck, hmmm

Cant wait to see these finished


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

shrunk the rear window


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

start of my trunk not finished....


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

this is the look im going for... with a little mod its gonna look sweet!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I can dig it!!


----------



## machio (May 13, 2010)

This is going to be sick.


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 9 2011, 08:23 PM~20300303
> *this is the look im going for... with a little mod its gonna look sweet!
> 
> 
> ...


Great job bro.....  :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks for looking fellas!


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

Some nice work in here.


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 9 2011, 07:23 PM~20300303
> *this is the look im going for... with a little mod its gonna look sweet!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 10 2011, 12:12 PM~20303145
> *Some nice work in here.
> *


X10 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Laidframe_@Apr 10 2011, 09:12 AM~20303145
> *Some nice work in here.
> *


x11 i think ill lay down some patterns down 2day


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life+Apr 9 2011, 09:32 PM~20299996-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Killa look, keep us posted !


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

first color, nice day to paint 2day :biggrin: 
here u go lorenzo


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks fellas in trying ta keep up with all the fresh work everyones puttin out! JUST DOING MY PART!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

hinged the trunk... now ima say in not the dumbest nor the smartest but got damn this was by far the hardest shit i have ever done i almost threw the damn thing but i did it..











my hats goes off to u Willie Sr AKA HINGE MASTER :worship: :worship: 

this is how she will lay all day!!....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

damn bro, that Ghouse is fuckin sick brother!!!


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 10 2011, 05:41 PM~20305456
> *hinged the trunk... now ima say in not the dumbest nor the smartest but got damn this was by far the hardest shit i have ever done i almost threw the damn thing but i did it..
> 
> 
> ...


 yea thats very nice...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice work on the glasshouse.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

fits like a glove!


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 11:49 AM~20318691
> *fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> ...


It sure does. Nice work.


----------



## Laidframe (Mar 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 08:49 AM~20318691
> *fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

thanks fellas


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 07:49 AM~20318691
> *fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 SHIT LOOKS GOOD HOMMY. FOR SURE IT'S GOING TO NEED A BAD PAINT JOB TO MATCH.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I got some ideas for patterns but color wise I'm still thinking
Thanks for complement :thumbsup:


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LATIN SKULL_@Apr 12 2011, 09:08 AM~20319294
> *:0 SHIT LOOKS GOOD HOMMY. FOR SURE IT'S GOING TO NEED A BAD PAINT JOB TO MATCH.
> *


X2


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> fits like a glove!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> > fits like a glove!
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks fellas and to think it ain't even polished yet...


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 12 2011, 01:18 PM~20321099
> *Thanks fellas and to think it ain't even polished yet...
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

2nd color homie wat u think


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looks great....what is the grill from?


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

NY TEETH LOL NAH JK! it's a 57 ford fairline


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

laid some primer need to fix some miner flaws and ready for paint...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BRO I LIKES WHAT I SEE :thumbsup:  





but r u gonna put a vinyl top the glasshouse??? it wood look sweeter with on if u did homie :biggrin:  just my 2 :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Nah bro I debt care for vinyl tops maybe on a cady but other ten that nah!! All paint


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 13 2011, 09:40 PM~20334500
> *laid some primer need to fix some miner flaws and ready for paint...
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: looks like something gseeds whould throw down on! nice start! that grill is wicked! stupid question but.....is that a photo etchgrill? fairlane you said?! :0


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Yeah bro it's a 57 ford fairline... THANKS BRO I would love it if he could but hey one of these days I wil be blessed by one of his paint jobs.. I did get the ideas from him for the paint I just need to practice to get it down right before I shoot anything on it.


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 13 2011, 08:40 PM~20334500
> *laid some primer need to fix some miner flaws and ready for paint...
> 
> 
> ...



Those port holes looks good...Old school flava :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## candilove (Nov 12, 2010)

what up man nice work up in here the glass house looks good :wow:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks homie yeah I think ima get known fir custom work I can't just build as is I gota do sumtin to switch it up some how!! Ima start the Monte soon!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candilove_@Apr 20 2011, 01:49 PM~20382740
> *what up man nice work up in here the glass house looks good  :wow:
> *


X2!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Apr 21 2011, 12:28 AM~20387181
> *X2!!!
> *



QUE ONDA LOCA! :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

was gona wait till i primer it but fuck it here is the monte for my build off








what u think so far!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> was gona wait till i primer it but fuck it here is the monte for my build off
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

I learned from the best of them and still learning


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 28 2011, 09:33 PM~20442932
> *was gona wait till i primer it but fuck it here is the monte for my build off
> 
> 
> ...


real cool start!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks bro it doesn't look that way any more but still far from finished!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Pulled This back out did some work another custom


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Extended and slanted the rear


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@Apr 13 2011, 09:40 PM~20334500
> *laid some primer need to fix some miner flaws and ready for paint...
> 
> 
> ...


Lets see some paint on this bro....


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

That's all I need is ain't maybe u can give me a hand since I ain't no picasso yet


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 8 2011, 11:04 PM~20512010
> *That's all I need is ain't maybe u can give me a hand since I ain't no picasso yet
> *


I cant do patterns very well but i can do pearls and candies  I can always practice on your car, and if i mess up its ok because it is not my car... :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

We both can learn together (no ****) :biggrin: I got the idea and kno how just Gita get that tape and were good to go


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Did a little more work


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 14 2011, 11:15 AM~20551716
> *]
> 
> 
> ...


70 impala has a "custom" 1 piece tail that would fit the monte nice!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

STOP LOOKING AT MY ASS :biggrin:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Puttin in some work on the guts


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

WHAT U THINK

























I KNO NOT THE BEST OF LIGHTING BUT ITTL DO FOR NOW


----------



## chilly willie (Aug 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 16 2011, 05:54 PM~20565731
> *WHAT U THINK
> 
> 
> ...


Wait until i shhot pics of it....... :biggrin: :biggrin: That looks to good bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks I can't wait to get her put together so u can do a photo shoot


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LoLife4Life_@May 18 2011, 04:24 PM~20580878
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

THIS IS THE GUTS FOR THE RIVI


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Rims for the rivi


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

LoLife4Life said:


> Rims for the rivi


What are these off of?


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

There from the 66 rivi lowrider kit with Pegasus deep lip and 5:20 tires


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LoLife4Life said:


>


LOOK SWEET BRO :thumbsup:


----------



## jimbo (Dec 3, 2005)

bigdogg323 said:


> LOOK SWEET BRO :thumbsup:


X2 lookin good Lo!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks fellas just doing my part!!!


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


>


Beautiful !!!!!!!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

CLEARED THE RIVI!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Started this 70 painted and cleared will have done tonight


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

LoLife4Life said:


> Rims for the rivi


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Waiting till the clear completely dries to proceed just a quick mock up and that's the final stance


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LoLife4Life said:


> Waiting till the clear completely dries to proceed just a quick mock up and that's the final stance


   :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

Builds are looking great LORIE!Keep it up bro...


----------



## sr.woodgrain (Oct 6, 2009)

LoLife4Life said:


> Waiting till the clear completely dries to proceed just a quick mock up and that's the final stance


orale lencho lov they way this came out homie, color combo looks good keep them coming vato great job


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nice work in here bro...... Glad you building man....


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

LoLife4Life said:


>


looks sweet foo :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks James Just doing my part


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

looking good bro love that color too sweet!!


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## chris hicks (Oct 31, 2008)

Look's good bro!!!! i like that color....


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

chris hicks said:


> Look's good bro!!!! i like that color....


X2! CAN I HAVE IT, IF NOT ,CAN I BORROW IT?


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

HAHAHAHAAH THANKS FELLAS IT IS A NICE BLUE CHRIS...HEY EDDIE I'LL TELL U WHAT IT'S LIKE THE BOTH OF OURS BUT WILL JUST KEEP IT OVER AT MY HOUSE!!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LoLife4Life said:


>


Nice job Lowlife!!! Looks real good. :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

nice builds up in here great work homie!:thumbsup::420::nicoderm:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Thanks fellas just doing my part trying to stay on the map with the big dawns!!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

CAN I HAVE IT????


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

MAZDAT said:


> CAN I HAVE IT????


CAN I HAVE UR 59?????


----------



## LATIN SKULL (Nov 16, 2009)

MAZDAT said:


> CAN I HAVE IT????


DO I SEE A TRADE HERE?


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

LATIN SKULL said:


> DO I SEE A TRADE HERE?


No trade here


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh wow... youre gonna send it to me?!?! Gee what a pal.... LMNO.... Great work on this brother...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

LoLife4Life said:


>


that car looks hot bro.:thumbsup:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Love the stance and color. :thumbsup:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## dfwr83 (Apr 11, 2010)

builds r clean bro'...cant wait to c more progress on ur builds. keep up da good work...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:wave: que onda wey wurs the updates cabron :biggrin: :rofl:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## bugs-one (Jan 19, 2010)

'65 was damn good year for the Impala.


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Progress
Original grill








My Kustom grill


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Don't see to many 57 verts so fuck it y not...


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I feel you, right after I went through the trouble of chopping the top off of mine, Revell announces their droptop '57 :facepalm:. I just put mine back in the box. :banghead:


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

Update on the 65 got the base gonna add a little more then I'm done...


----------



## LoLife4Life (Dec 25, 2010)

New project gonna do this in tuxedo black...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

Looking good lorenzo :thumbsup:


----------



## pina's LRM replica (Mar 15, 2010)

lookin good homie nice lookin projects!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

pina's LRM replica said:


> lookin good homie nice lookin projects!


x-2 :thumbsup:


----------

